# Looking at this gelding



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

As most of you know, I lost my mare to colic about 2 months ago. I have halfheartedly looked at ads since. I just have not seen anything I liked. Now I owned Dixie for over 8 years but she was my first horse and I really got lucky with her. The vet loved the way she was built even with the very slight pigeon toe she had in her right front (really did not affect anything and the farrier was able to trim her w/o a problem). 

Well, I have been looking at this add on craigslist and am very tempted to take a look at this guy. I was just wondering if someone who knows more about builds etc.... would mind taking a look at the little bit available and making any recommendations if I go to see him in person.

Thanks

http://northmiss.craigslist.org/grd/2533784278.html


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm not a pro at confirmation...but I sure would go look at him! Seems like the price is right. Go look!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

you want just a nice horse to ridefor pleasure?
he sounds like he has agreat personality and he is cute as can be

you may find he's a little choppy - he does't look like he'd be super fluid but worth seeing how you feel on him


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I like him. Coming from a saddle-fitter's point of view, he has a nice wither and saddle position, which can sometimes indicate a comfortable ride. I can tell from his neck that he's usually allowed to run around with his nose poking out like in that first pic of someone riding him, and therefore the muscling in his neck is the same on the underside as on the top side, but that's easily corrected with simple suppling excersizes and teaching him a bit of flexion. For the money, a sound walk-trot-canter horse that rides in the ring and on trails is a great deal! Good sturdy size on him, too.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I just went back and looked over the photos--- seems like she's english-reining him in a western hackamore?? could be a big contirbutor to why he's been holding his neck a bit stiff..... not an issue in my book if he's sweet in every other way, but it would be something I would change when I got him home...


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Definitely worth going to look at imo.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Agreed. I like him. I would go check him out and see if we shared some chemistry.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I like him too. I can promise you I saw him first:>) Been to his add several times. He's an app, pretty and reasonably priced.
My app was ther best horse ever. Trot was really nasty but considering everything else I learned to love it
if he was closer I would have gone to see him. He was advertised awhile back for 750.00.
I would be aware of how the add is worded.,,never coliced with current owner. Just a lil red flag to me.
good luck!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I can't see anything that would make me think 'problem' and the only thing I can think of to add is that I would ask how long they've owned him.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Unless you are showing halter, his temperament and training are more important that minor conformation faults. His overall look is quite appealing, he's a pretty boy. If you like him and he likes you and works well for you, then I'd say its a good choice. You may want to have him vet checked for anything you might miss (such as I missed my mare had tumors under her tail when I bought her) and to look for things like any uneven wear on his teeth (he's standing in front of a wooden rail that looks like it might have been chewed or cribbed on) or obvious issues that you might not notice. If not a vet, then at least another experienced horse person. Two sets of eyes are better than one. Go look and tell us what you find!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I do like Appys, but this one has one big fault -- his ears are too short. I'm a mule person! -LOL-


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Rogo, I have seen an appy mule for sale on CL also. She is not broke to ride though and I do not have any mule experience. Also I am not to sure about the combo of appy and mule. I would like to be slightly smarter than the animal I am trying to ride......


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

He's cute, looks like an easy keeper. The others commenting are giving good advice. The only thing I see is his shoulder looks a bit upright which could mean a rough trot. Hard to tell from those pics. Definitely take an experienced horse person with you when you're looking at horses, or have a vet do a prelim on any horse you consider. People around here ask for a trial period of a couple weeks to a month.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

OK - so I went and checked him out. He is a fairly calm guy. Stood at the rail occasionally swatting/stomping at flies but calm. He has a nice walk. The trot was a little choppy but am not sure how much was him and how much was me - I seemed to have a hard time moving in time with him. He plow reins but turns and stops with just the lightest touch on the reins. He follows very well when walking on the ground. The owners son rode him after I did and did not seem to have any trouble sitting the trot - so I am thinking that may have been my problem. I am out of practice - it had been so hot here that I have not ridden this summer and in the spring was working 2 jobs and taking college courses so it has been a bit. When we were finished the son unsaddled him and took off the bridle and the horse followed him back to our side of the rail. I was able to lift all four hooves - she has the farrier scheduled for Saturday. I spoke with my husband and it seems this gelding is coming home this weekend. I really liked him. 

Now the fun part - hubby is out of town this weekend and so I get to drive the truck and trailer down there to pick the gelding up and get back home.....hopefully w/o getting lost (this is a specialty of mine).

Thanks for the advice. She has all his vet papers - he has been seen for his shots, teeth floated and I believe a general exam. 

I am going to call our vet - who has Saturday hours and see about getting him seen there for a general check as well.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds great and like a good deal for you! Can you find a friend that reads maps to go with you? 

If his trot is a bit choppy, work on him to carry himself better and be more supple and it should smooth out some. 

I'm jealous, he looks like just the sort of horse I'd like to have! Enjoy!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

a choppy trot was the only issue I could see coming - it's just because he's a bit upright.... ummm start at his withers and draw a line to his shoulder, then elbow, then down his upper leg, then his lower leg, then through his fetlock - that last line is a little upright ... which can lead to a bit of a pound in a trot ... you will certainly get used to him ..and posting (even in western tack) can make it much more comfortable - congratulations!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Sounds like he is a good horse and the few little things that need work, are just that, things that need a little work. So excited for you!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Good for you! He sounds like a great horse   !!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Very, very nice, congrats!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm sure you'll do just fine once you get him home and have a bit of time to figure each other out.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Congrats on finding him. Have fun.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

CONGRADS....he sounds awsome and he is the color!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

he looks like a really nice horse. congrats! my gelding is very choppy but in the last couple years I've learned better how to sit him, so a bit choppy trot is a low price to pay for all his other high points.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

My hubby (who is an enabler :happy2, had to go to training for the volunteer fire dept this weekend. So, he hooked up the trailer, checked the lights and made sure everything was working so all I have to do is pull out in the morning and try not to get lost. Unfortunately, getting lost is occasionally a specialty I dabble in....sigh. I am anxiously waiting for tomorrow to come.:dance::bouncy::banana:


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

as a fellow no sense of directioner i go no where without written out easy to follow directions..to and from
it makes me feel safer:>)
expecting updates ASAP and pictures:>)


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

The funny thing is that while I was in the Army I was a driver for an officer several times. I never got lost in Korea or in Germany. I only manage to get lost in the good ole USA. I have no explanation for this.....LOL.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

A GPS unit is well worth the money- I am formerly direction challenged.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> A GPS unit is well worth the money- I am formerly direction challenged.


Another GPS dependant here!


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, I attempted to pick up the horse. My dear husband, who is out of town this weekend, hooked up the trailer to the truck so that all I would have to do is pull out this morning. Well I attempted to pull out and it seemed as if the trailer was still chocked - hard to pull. Got out and checked, no chocks....mmmmm. So I get out the gate and on the road and find out that my rear wheels are locked - end up backing up our road about 1/4 a mile so that I can pull back into the yard. This is not as easy as this statement....LOL. 

So my friend, Melanie, had told me on Thursday that I could use her trailer if I needed. I send her a text that I will be needing it because our trailer is down for repairs. I go to get her trailer and the wheel has sunk a couple of inches into the mud. I chock the tires, crank the trailer up, place a block under the jack and crank it up again until it is high enough for me to back under. Then I find out that my dear husband has removed the hitch. He thinks it is in the horse trailer. So out Melanies gate around the road, open my gate again and search, nope not there...... Check the lawnmower trailer on the off chance and there it is. OK in business now. Out my gate, close it again, open Melanies gate and back up to the trailer. Now I looked and only needed 3-4 more inches but the truck is being stubborn and I have to hit the gas peddle a little harder....I end up hitting the trailers hitch with my bumper. OK forward we go and back again under the hitch, get it hooked up, check lights, good to go. 

Melanies daughter, Katie, agrees to ride with me so I am not alone. We manage to get there without any mishaps. Now the interesting thing happens, the horse will not load.....sigh. A 17 y/o who has been working with the horse for a few months gives it a very good try and almost gets him in part way but the wind was picking up and a storm was moving in - did not help. The sellers son comes and tries. Let's just say that he was unsuccessful and I believe abusive and I told the owner to have him stop several times. She kept saying he will get the horse to go, I offered to come back tomorrow - no she did not want to make me have to do that drive again. The girl took lunge whip away from them because she felt they were misusing it and the animal. He did get the horse in, but not properly, and I had a final fit and said I am not trailering him that way it is not safe. Finally they unload the horse and I am going back tomorrow - the barn owner who works with horses will help me load him. 

I told the seller in no uncertain terms that the son is not welcome and will not be there tomorrow. A grown man cussed a 17 y.o. then me when we objected to his way with the horse. 

So on the way home one of the trailer tires has a blow out, the spare is flat and we are in the middle of nowhere Mississippi. We limp 12 miles to a Walmart and are able to get a tire put on. While we are waiting we decide to use the restroom. Go the the old lay-away area and there are the restrooms just like in our local Walmart and we are walking and talking and go right into the stalls. When I leave the stall, I see urinals, OMG we are in the MENS room. At least no men were in there.

By the way, the barn owner has offered me his pasture buddy who was being boarded there, the owners stopped paying the board a while back and have disappeared. He is an abandoned horse. As sweet as this gelding is, I think one more is my limit now....LOL I was tempted though.....

So I am off to south MS early tomorrow to meet the barn owner to load the horse. Hopefully I will have better luck this time.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

This is one of my pet peeves. I grew up with people who thought trailer training, was forcing the horse into the trailer by any means possible every weekend to make the weekend wagon trains. It was a regular weekly event and if you had to leave at a particular time, no joke we would have to schedule for 2-3 HOURS of "trailer training".

I understand there are genuine problem loaders out there, but then more often than not the horses just never recieved formal training. And to continue to use the whip after you requested it not be used on a horse you're paying for, I would have been steaming.

I hope the barn manager will have a better option and it works and you're able to retrieve the horse with no difficulties. LOL


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

wow...what a day it sounds like you had.
I have had awsome luck trailering hard to load horses with a butt rope ( I use my cotton lunge line). I never pull from the front as that just makes them clausterphobic and makes them pull back hard..often a rear.
A butt rope is safer for everybody.
good luck and I am sorry your day was so difficult..
funny about the urinals though :>))))


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Load an easy-loader first, then get your boy on, then back the "friend" off. It sometimes works.....sometimes, lol


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

oh, and I would have blown a gasket and shouted, "get your filthy hands and your dern whip off *MY* horse this instant!"


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Jill, I was taking deep breaths. I felt in a bind as I have not fully paid for the horse. I should have done that before we started to load and then I could have w/o a problem. It got to the point that after I told her to have him stop for what may have been the third time I was about to say or I will not buy the horse but that is when he got the horse loaded wrong. Sigh. 

I have used a butt rope before but as an encourager - this guy seemed to think they were going to pull/push the horse on. LOL

I told him someone or the horse was going to get hurt - he almost let the horse run over his mother (you know the one with degenerative disease in her spine?) at one point. I was talking with the 17y.o. and asked her if she couldl lunge him near the trailer at a walk, circle about 5 or so times, rest at the trailer, repeat. I was taught this by our trainer that I had taken Dixie to. You gradually work up to rest when body parts start entering the trailer and work up. May take a while but I had time. The horse trusted this girl because she had been working him for the past couple of months. She was willing to give it a shot but I could not get control of the horse back from the man.

I found out that he ruined the mothers chance at a sale at a higher price because the person was going to need to keep boarding him at that barn and when he was told hands off - he did not listen. 

Right now even if he did not do so well for me on tuesday I would probably still take him just to get him away from the son. Isn't that sad. I know a mother loves their children but......

Well anyway I am up and about to take a shower. Did not sleep well and have a back ache from tightened muscles from the stress of the day (not just the loading) yesterday. I will be leaving about 0530 so I can be there at 8 to meet the barn owner.

Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh and I have done the load another horse first around here. It is a great solution but we did not have permission to touch any one elses horse. Sigh


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I guess it's too late now, but I've found that one of those long tined, floppy leaf rakes works wonders. For some reason they would rather get in the trailer than have that thing touch their butts or hocks and they hop right in. All you have to do is pet them, or just barely touch them.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

When you do get him home, you know what you need to work on. 

We've parked the trailer in the pasture and left the doors open. Feeding the horse at the doors, and eventually working the food into the trailer. Once the horse is eating fine at the doors and in the doors(might have to problem solve because some horses get smart and just pull feed buckets out LOL). We graduate to haltering, loading a couple of horses and then feeding them both once they are both tied in the trailer. 

The result? Horses that can't wait for you to open the trailer doors. LOL 

Now, if the trailer doors are left open, you will find the whole herd packing themselves in there and hanging out. LOL (That being said, we have a 2.5 slant load without dividers-it's a weird homemade trailer we bought LOL) and the horses can come and go, turn around or back out, nothing for them to get caught up on and cause injury. Just make sure the trailer is extremely secure!


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually after round two, that is what we ended up doing, Wolffeathers. The barn owner is also a trainer. He really did great with Spot (Oh do I really feel the need to change that name LOL). He lunged him and let him rest at the trailer. The horse just balked at putting more than a whisker in the trailer. He would rather lunge than do it. The barn owner said that if I left the trailer there he would secure it to his small pickup and place hay and feed in trailer. 

He placed some feed on the ground just at the back of the trailer and then a line going up the trailer floor and left some in the manger area. You should have seen that horse - he had me laughing. First he had seen the scoop, so after the barn owner steps out of the paddock the horse goes to the feed pan and is like "It's EMPTY" Spot starts trotting around, then discovers the smell of feed coming from inside the trailer and looks at the trailer from all sides except the doors to see if there is any other way in there. Then he goes to the back of the trailer stretches as far as he can to eat the few morsels he can get. I really expected to see the horse on the tips of his hooves he was streching so much. 

Dennis, the barn owner, said he would let him relax with the trailer like it was and if spot manages to get up in and eat the feed in the manger area, it will be refilled. He will also call me daily with an update. The man is not charging me (I need to find a very nice thank you gift). It appears he will be happy to see the horse go to a good home and away from the son of the previous owner.

Dennis also has a lineback dun quarter horse that was abandoned there a while back that he is trying to see if I would take him home. I threatened Spot with the idea that if the dun loads first he gets to go and spot gets to stay with the former owners son. The barn owner laughed and said that should be enough of a threat to get spot going.

So my hubby gets to ride with me next sunday ( my next full day off) and pick up a horse. DH is a trooper, he sighed when he heard I was going home horseless again and said that if need be we will retrieve friends trailer and borrow a trailer from someone he knows that has a large stock type trailer. Could not do this earlier because that friend was not around to ask - but should be around this coming week if it comes to that.

All I know is I am beat. I have driven more in the past two days than I usually drive all week and have been to bed late and up early to boot. I am going to take a nap.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

It's good to hear that you are willing to be patient and work with the horse and not to just give up on him when its not really HIS problem, but the problem of the owner's son. So many people feel forced to get a horse on a trailer NOW because of the inconvenience that things just get worse. I expect you'll have Mr. Spot the Food on soon!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Oh, man ... so sorry you had this to deal with. I hate dealing with people that are not horsemen and think they are ... and won't listen. I've had some run-ins with commercial horse haulers over loading issues and that's one reason I have pretty much ended up using just one hauler, a woman. 

She hauled when I sent a mare to MN that had never been in a trailer (except to eat in our small stock trailer) and of course the transport was a big enclosed walk-in. The minute the hauler laid a hand on her hip and patted to encourage her while she was standing there, she tensed up ... hauler saw it and quit. Backed completely off and didn't do anything else at all while I waited for her to decide to walk in. It took about 40 minutes total, but when she walked on, it was quietly, with no spook and all the way to the crossties. Stood quietly for everything else and unloaded and loaded again with no problems on the trip.

She'd have never loaded if some idiot had started hauling on a butt rope or waved a whip around. If I'm scheduling the haul, I do not use anyone else anymore.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I never thought of a butt rope as an abusive or unhorsemanlike thing to do. I ask nicely the first time. Then I hook the butt rope and have it ready. Usually don't have to touch at all. It just being present is enough.
All 3 of my horses load and unload without issues. Lou was balky at first but has no problems at all now.Yep I did set up the butt rope the first time when she balked, but never had to actually use it. . Haven't had to even take it with after the first time. she just calmly follows me in.Ebby I just loop the lead over her neck and tell her get in. Angel also just walks in.
I guess op is more patient then me. I would have spent 5 hours if I needed to, but I would have loaded and brought the horse home.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I would have too lamonchalover. we've grabbed wrists and basicly pushed a horse in, its not mean nor hard on them. then yes, work on that later, but I think I would've wanted ol spot Home! never beat on them to get in, but sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do.

and, _why is spot like this_?? how has he been driven? I suspect that not only has he little learning on getting in, the trips he's made may not have been very pleasant.....

my hubs and I are having a bit of a row over this right now even--whenever he drives the trailer, my big gelding winds up on the floor, last time before we'd gone 4 miles. DH says he's "been driving trailers for 20 years and hasn't had this problem!" but when I drive my horse arrives in the upright position each time. DH goes around corners like he's driving a sportscar, and that's after a stop like he seen a deer in the road. me, I drive like I don't know if the brakes will work and when I turn, I am basically stopped. sloooow stops, slooow turns. but never issues like fallen animals, or shaken or hard to load or anxious either. and I've driven some very nervous horses, all without issue. 

and if you don't find another name soon, spot is gonna stick!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I learned about driving trailers by taking a ride with a college horsemanship instructor. He drove the corners two ways - first he stopped, then pulled out and accelerated while the trailer was still turning and we were thrown all over. Then he did it by pulling out slowly until the trailer was lined out, then accelerating, much different. Give your husband a trailer ride!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

GrannyCarol said:


> I learned about driving trailers by taking a ride with a college horsemanship instructor. He drove the corners two ways - first he stopped, then pulled out and accelerated while the trailer was still turning and we were thrown all over. Then he did it by pulling out slowly until the trailer was lined out, then accelerating, much different. Give your husband a trailer ride!


I would love to do just that, but since he is 'right', I doubt I'll ever get him to do it! heck, I feel thrown around when he drives, inside the cab of the pickup!! :nono: granted, this gelding is the only one who winds up flat on the trailer floor, but geesh! and, whY??? why not just drive a bit nicer?


----------



## Witterbound (Sep 4, 2007)

Must have been carma. Would have been much worse if you had had the blowout with the horse inside.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I do think its important what you do with the horse once you get it in. I am very careful while pulling my girls. I try my best to go slow and easy. I do not want them afraid of the trailer EVER,
my problem is I carry over my slow and ez to even when I don't have the trailer on. My son hates how I creep up to a stop sign. I just can't help it.
I would absolutely kill someone who drove like an idiot and put my horse on the trailer floor.Kill them:>) After I recovered from the massive coronary that surely would occur. I don't care who it was they would never pull my horse(s) again.
A person will never have an ez loader if once they get them in drives like a maniac. And I can't blame the horse.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

the weird thing is he'll hop right back in. but when hubs made one of his sliding stop/corners I hear my guy going down. but rather than agreeing to simply slow it down, he's snappy at ME!! but, I do think he's pouting a bit, cuz I said I can drive him just fine, then proved it. its not hard really, just remember you have LIVEstock in that box!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

well after doties lil explosion on a picnic table from a touch from behind I can see where a butt rope might not work so good for everyone:>)


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, we have used a butt rope before but not like these guys, hauling on the head and hauling on the butt - I believe the horse felt trapped. He pulled back so hard he broke the 2 lead ropes they had attached to him.


I called the barn owner and left a message to check and see if Spot had decided he likes food more than he dislikes the trailer. Am waiting on a call back. 

Between all the driving and stress I went to bed on Sunday with back spasms and 10 mg of flexeril on board before I could sleep. 

Hopefully this coming Sunday will be a better day. I'll let everyone know...

Oh yes, Witterbound, I was definitely glad not to have the horse on board when that tire went.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

what an adventure!!

best of luck for Sunday - I've had some bad loaders in my day and patience and education really is the answer ...


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

ann in tn said:


> Well, we have used a butt rope before but not like these guys, hauling on the head and hauling on the butt - I believe the horse felt trapped. He pulled back so hard he broke the 2 lead ropes they had attached to him.
> .


uh, yeah, that is NOT the way its done--ever. no wonder the poor horse fought back, wouldn't you?

hope you feel better and things are goign well for spots' training.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Got to say, if my husband drove my horse and trailer like that, he would not be allowed to drive my horse anywhere again, ever! 

OP, hope your new horse is home this weekend! How exciting, a new horse!


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

good luck!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

its almost the weekend...
do we have an update on his trailering skills?


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm hoping you can get this guy home and maybe with a buddy. LOL


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Is Spot home yet?


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

No spot is still 2.5 hours south of me. I talked with Dennis (barnowner) and he said that spot is a great horse but the hardest headed thing about this trailer right now. He took spot, trailer and truck and placed all 3 in the arena and has been working him. He even went so far as when resting at the trailer to pick up and place one hoof in the trailer. Spot is absolutely certain that he did not lose anything in that trailer that he needs to go in there and find. We offered to come down today with our trailer (hubby figured out what was wrong). Dennis did not want us to waste our diesel. He said it is not any problem to keep spot in the arena this week with a trail of hay and feed leading into the trailer. Arena is sand - spot was cleaning up the weeds in the paddock rather than get hay out of trailer. So Labor Day weekend we will be going down south and see what happens. May take our trailer - is a little wider and "feels" longer because of square shape than the bumper pull. My hubby said even if he have to go on Saturday and rent a hotel room to work on it over weekend we will get that horse home.....LOL. 

We could not do that this weekend as I had to work on Saturday. Dennis and I had a good laugh over hard headed horses on the phone.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

awwwww glad Spot is in good hands while you impatiently wait for him to realie what nice things will happen once he offloads 

thanks for the update 


this brings back such memories of my first horse Beau. He was virtually impossible to load for the longest time... and if my Dad was on the property it took even longer (we are talking 4 hours). Once I realized my stress went through the roof if impatient Dad was around and set up the trailer in a small paddock and fed Beau in it twice a day for 2 weeks things improved considerably but I still feel badly about all the stress involved loading for so long ...


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, talked to Dennis last night. Spot will now load into his large slant load trailer but refuses to put a hoof into the straight load. I laughed so hard - Dennis brought Spots pasturemate Jed (I think) in and asked Jed to load and right in Jed went. Spot wanted to sooooo bad, expecially since there was food in the manger area. Spot had his legs against the back of the trailer and was leaning so far that his hind feet almost touched his front but he was not going to put a hoof into THAT trailer.

My husband is out with a local tactical rescue team looking for a hunter that became lost in Shelby Forrest earlier this week. I am sending prayers for his family because it has been awfully hot and he has been at least 3 days without water and that cannot be good.

So tomorrow we are going to take our trailer which is a gooseneck, green (opposed to the current red one), slighly wider and appears longer inside due to the straight wall vs. the rounded one the bumper pull has. He will load, we know that. I am just thinking that the former owners son has him afraid/soured on red small bumper pull trailers. 

Dennis has said that if we wanted he could get him to load so we could just take him home. He has also said he would prefer to get him to load and unload w/o fear so that Spot and I will not have a time of it after I get him back home. And he is doing this because he feels it is the right thing to do for the horse. I am just amazed and feel very lucky that he will so willing to help. If Spot decides that this trailer is OK (LOL) tomorrow we will bring him and home and return later for the other trailer. If not, we will leave ours, bring my friends home and return next weekend for ours. Dennis thinks changing trailers may work. 

You know, I do like a slightly stubborn horse but this guy make make my Dixie look like a well behaved young lady. LOL


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Are you able to park the trailer in the pasture and continue to feed there? Then pick him up! 

I bought a small two horse last week. It has no center divider. My gelding has only been loaded a couple of times in either slant or stock. At first he wouldn't go in. It took two days before he did. Now he'll hop right in and wait for breakfast/dinner. 

My mare, on the other hand, will not. She doesn't load well in anything. I suspect a bad experience. I feed the hay in there as well. It's about midway in so she doesn't have to go in but has to have her head in. The inside is black. Today I am painting the inside white. I hope that helps.

Good luck with getting your boy home. 

Prayers that the missing/lost hunter is found safe.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

We received a message on Sat. that the hunter was found safe and healthy and has returned home to his family. Thanks for all the support/prayers for him.

Our Sunday and Monday were a little more interesting. We got down there, worked with him for 5.5 to 6 hours and did get him to where he would put everything up to his chest in the trailer. There were several breaks in there, a lot of backing up when he decided to pull back, a lot of pressure on the halter/lead rope that was released when he would give a step. At least we got to the point he would walk right up to the trailer. He attempted to put his right hoof in and hit the back of the trailer - made the steel ring but that did not spook him. We stopped at a point where he had done exactly what we asked and put him up for the night, got a motel.

Now anyone who lives in central/southern MS can tell you about the weather that came through there today - lots and lots of rain and wind. I was all for getting my friends trailer and trying again in a week on a better day. My husband wanted to try. OK we tried. 

I will never understand this horse. We backed up to a pile of loose driveway gravel - the largish red/orange kind. My husband opened the back. He would walk up that loose gravel pretty as you please and stop at the trailer. Merl put a piece of oak 2x6 under the gravel at the back of the trailer, covered it with gravel (spot did not like the look of the 2x6) and it mad a place that was firm. Now I understand this loose gravel was a bit iffish but spot walked up and down it w/o a qualm. Well the 2x6 was firm enough to stand on that he went into the trailer to eat the sweet feed and the hay. Now we had a problem, had to take him out and put the divider in so that he stayed forward and in place. Off he went, Merl puts th divider in and here we go again. He walks on slowly but with confidence. We get the door closed, butt bar on, tie down on and off we go.

We stopped after about 30 min and Merl checked on spot - he was eating his hay and not minding anything. About 30 min from home we had a blow out on our left front steering tire. I have to admit to reading this forum on the phone at the time, look up at the bang, see us heading for the cement guard rail on the bridge and screaming like a girl. Not my finest hour. My husband has the truck under control and thankfully the traffic behind us see what happened and stayed back until we could limp to the right side of the road where my poor hubby gets to change the tire. Check on spot and he is calmly munching hay - not a worry in the world, body language says calm, ears forward. So why does a does a horse who will do all this not figure out that he must put wieght on that first hoof in the trailer to get the rest in w/o a ramp. 

My husband is saying this horse is already costing us more than dixie ever did. I denied that saying with dixie we had to replace a transmission in the truck not just a tire......I don't think I won that argument. 

So now I get to call the insurance company because we need a new front left fender and running board - that blow out tore them up.

I have not yet figured out how to post pics from my phone - as soon as I do I will get some up.

Now for a hot meal and hot shower - that rain was cold and soaked both of us to the skin this morning.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I had a mare that I had to ship out that had never been on a trailer, no bad experiences, just never been in a trailer. We started (as I always do) by backing the trailer up to the shelter gate and feeding in the trailer. Got to the point where she was leaning halfway in to the trailer to reach the hay and practically tipping onto her nose but absolutely would NOT put a foot in the trailer.

I finally built a 'ramp' out of dirt and a stall mat, she would step on that, I lifted one hoof the inch it need to go "up" to step into the trailer and you could practically see the light bulb come on. "Oh, you mean I've got to pick my foot UP to get it in the trailer and get to the food!"

End of problem. In fact I had to be careful and toss the hay in through the walk in door in front because she would jump into the trailer and practically slide to the back (stock trailer). I wondered if we would have a problem loading her into the hauler's trailer because it was an enclosed trailer, but once she figured she would get fed in there too, wasn't much of an issue, except she wanted to stand there and think about it without being pressured. Once she made up her mind, she just walked in. 

She was raised in sidehill pastures so I know she had stepped up and down different places, but it was just like she couldn't make the connection in her mind.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

I tried picking up one hoof (he gives his feet really well by the way....lol) and putting it into the trailer. He wanted some hay that was out of reach, picked up the foot that was already in and put it in further - I could see a disaster in the making he was stretched so far. He seemed to get the idea that the foot needed to go into the trailer just did not seem to understand how high it needed to go and that you had to put weight on it to get the other fron foot in....lol.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

ann in tn said:


> I tried picking up one hoof (he gives his feet really well by the way....lol) and putting it into the trailer. He wanted some hay that was out of reach, picked up the foot that was already in and put it in further - I could see a disaster in the making he was stretched so far. He seemed to get the idea that the foot needed to go into the trailer just did not seem to understand how high it needed to go and that you had to put weight on it to get the other fron foot in....lol.


Sounds like there was a similar 'lack of linkage' between eye, brain and foot in both your gelding and my mare. Glad it turned out well ...


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

horses cant see directly in front of them so maybe the texture of the trailer felt different than the trailer itself causing mental conflict :shrug:
Dunno, Ive had a horse that would only load backwards, one that would load just fine but turn himself around if you gave him a half of a second whether you where out of the way or not, took me a couple times be we broke him of that. 
Chris cox has an excellent video on understanding how to deal with hard loaders and how to fix them, watched it on RFDTV once and it really made perfect sense as though my way worked his was a lot better, guess thats why he makes a whole lot more dough than I do. Maybe you can youtube it just to get a different perspective.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

so glad you got him home - and delighted he travelled so well


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Horses can be funny about trailers. After I started hauling in a big stock type trailer and with the horses loose whenever possible rather than tied, I discovered that most of them seemed to prefer riding backwards. That was the way they would turn themselves if they could.

I also had one Trakehner mare that was a notoriously bad 'hauler', scrambling around in the trailer, stomping, shifting, pawing. I loaded her in my stock trailer, loose, for one haul and stopped about 30 miles down the road because I couldn't feel her stomping around like she usually did. Looked in the trailer and she'd backed up to the ledge where the gooseneck was and was "sitting" on the ledge.

I always hauled her that way after that and never had another issue with her.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Glad to hear everything turned out OK. Back in 2003, I was helping my sister unload her horse at a the Hoosier Horse Fair. He was to be a demo horse. He was only 4 and had never been in a trailer for very long. At the end of a 4 hr trip, he panicked when my sister opened the trailer. Unfortunately, I was at his head end in the trailer and he ripped the end of my thumb off. We didn't take any chances when she loaded him up for the trip home. The vet contracted for the event drugged him and he and his partner shoved him right in. The horse then went to a polo pony trainer to train him to load and unload properly. The trainer also showed my sister how to rig rock climbing rope to prevent the horse from coming out of the trailer when she wanted him to stay put. Even when he was a seasoned traveler, she never went without the rock climbing rope and a good pair of gloves!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh my what a day!!! Hot bath and hot tea sound in order...or an adult beverage....good book and bed. Spot sounds like he has a lot of personality and will be a joy to have as part of the family   

ETA...sounds like hubby could use some TLC also!


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Hubby got a hot meal of BBQ pork chops and sweet potatoe fries...LOL....then he had to respond to a grass fire with the department. No rest for the weary. He gets to sleep in Tuesday morning though....he has an appt with the MD for a check up. I think he would rather be going to work at 6 am.

I guess spot and I will just hve to work at this trailer issue. A two horse straight load is all I own that is in any shape at the moment. We bough a 4-5 horse straight load that has been sitting for a while and needs a lot of work....new floor, peeling pain scraped, rust sanded down and primed...etc. That is a long time project so spot better get used to the 2 horse. On a bright note hubby already has planned in his head how to build a ramp to "assist" spot in his loading.


----------

